

Lightsaber + Kinect + robotic arm = JediBot - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/90204-lightsaber-kinect-robotic-arm-jedibot

======
techdmn
I was hoping this would have moved faster. Still kinda neat.

~~~
CWIZO
That's probably the limitation of the robot. I would wager that the same
software with a different (faster) robot could move way faster, and that would
probably look more like sword fighting (this does not to me ...)

~~~
danvet
It doesn't because it isn't ;-)

In real sword fights the defenders jobs is to deflect the attackers stroke
(more or less). If you'd just try to stop it (physically reversing the
attacker's impulse) that would either not work at all (because you don't have
strong enough muscles) and the sword would still hit you. Or equally bad, the
sword or your bones break due to mechanical overload.

Now according to the description the robot simply pulls back if it hits
resistance, which results in the fake looking moves. Deflecting a stroke
probably wouldn't work because of the robot's mechanical structure is much
more rigid than a human's.

Slow-motion sword combat works/looks much better if the fighters are aware of
how it actually works when not simulating the moves.

Amend: The "physically reversing the impulse" is a bit hand-wavy. You just
have to put an equal momentum into your own sword directly opposing the
momentum of you opponent's sword. Now if your attacker goes in for the long
haul, he has about a meter of movement to put the momentum into his sword,
whereas the defender usually has much less. This therefore requires much more
force resulting in the above consequences.

------
serichsen
What language is that (shown around 1:52)?

~~~
tst
Probably Kuka: [http://drstienecker.com/tech-332/11-the-kuka-robot-
programmi...](http://drstienecker.com/tech-332/11-the-kuka-robot-programming-
language/)

------
tocomment
I'd love to build this. Does anyone know where I can get plans for a robot arm
like the one they use ?

~~~
tocomment
Seriously guys. Why is there no open source robotic arm? And/or how do I learn
how to design one?

